# Последствия баловства с bootsplash'ем

## 4le

Попробовал добавить bootsplash, получил каку:

```

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

UDF-fs: No partition found(1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB: validate failed

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

```

Конечно интересно знать, что произошло, но гораздо больше интересует способ восстановления системы. В lilo.conf только один пункт, относящийся к линукс.

Из-под кноппикса chroot + lilo = /dev/hda access denied.

----------

## serg_sk

 *4le wrote:*   

> Попробовал добавить bootsplash, получил каку:
> 
> ```
> 
> RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
> ...

 

Видимо криво собрал ядро, без поддержки рам диска. А вот что в чтур не пускает, это странно. По-этому предпочитаю груб, можно без входа в чрут править  :Wink: 

----------

## 4le

 *Quote:*   

> Видимо криво собрал ядро, без поддержки рам диска. А вот что в чтур не пускает, это странно. По-этому предпочитаю груб, можно без входа в чрут править 

 

Не, ядра не трогал, initrd заменил и lilo.conf подправил.

Всё пускает, после chroot выполняешь /sbin/lilo и тут-то и получаешь денид. При том, что /dev/hda rw-rw----. Только какой у него смысл, у чрутового хда?[/quote]

----------

## YD

По идее, если сам девайс существует, то без разницы. Блоковое устройство хранит major/minor number. Может просто у тебя другой диск?

----------

## 4le

 *YD wrote:*   

> По идее, если сам девайс существует, то без разницы. Блоковое устройство хранит major/minor number. Может просто у тебя другой диск?

 

В смысле "другой"? И в кноппиксе и в дженте он hda.

----------

## viy

Я не понял в чем проблема? В том, что система не грузиться (судя по первому посту)? Или в том, что загрузчик не ставиться (судя по дальнейшему обсуждению)?

----------

## 4le

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я не понял в чем проблема? В том, что система не грузиться (судя по первому посту)? Или в том, что загрузчик не ставиться (судя по дальнейшему обсуждению)?

 

И то и другое.

В "дальнейшем обсуждении" ключевое слово "кноппикс".

----------

## viy

Хм, много всяких мыслей глупых есть (типа простым пользователем вместо root'а работаешь).

Самая дельная --- Live-дистр присвоил другое имя девайсу (скажем, hdb). Других идей нет...

----------

## YD

Сравни major/minor numbers в knoppix'e

```
ls -l /dev/hda

ls -l /path/to/chroot/dev/hda
```

----------

## 4le

Фишка была в том. что кноппикс (не знаю где) выставляет nodev, который не перебивается даже dev'ом из fstab'a. Слава яйцам, хоть непосредственно из коммандной строки dev сработал.

----------

